# Eclipse RCP Entwicklung und Mac OS 10.5



## virus (27. Okt 2007)

Hat schon wer ein Eclipse RCP Projekt unter 10.5 Versucht zu starten? Ich kriegs nicht hin (unter 10.5 hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert)



```
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Plug-in com.universalsync was unable to load class com.universalsync.Application.org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Plug-in com.universalsync was unable to load class com.universalsync.Application.
at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.throwException(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:180)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:164)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:788)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:165)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:508)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:447)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1173)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1148)
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException[1]: java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: com/universalsync/Application (Unsupported major.minor version 49.0)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:539)
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:161)
at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:501)
at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:471)
at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:430)
at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:413)
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:189)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:340)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:408)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:369)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:357)
at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:83)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:289)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1269)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:788)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:165)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:508)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:447)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1173)
at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1148)
```

und



```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/core/internal/runtime/auth/AuthorizationHandlerat org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.initializeAuthorizationHandler(InternalPlatform.java:603)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.start(InternalPlatform.java:745)
at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:31)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$2.run(BundleContextImpl.java:999)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:993)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:974)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:350)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:1118)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:634)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:508)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:282)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:468)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:195)
at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager$EventThread.run(EventManager.java:297)
```

erscheinen immer beim versuch die Applikation zu starten.

(Verwende Eclipse 3.3.1.1)


----------



## Wildcard (27. Okt 2007)

Sieht für mich eher nach einer falschen PlugIn Konfiguration oder nicht exportierten packages(Plugin Manifest) aus.


----------



## virus (27. Okt 2007)

Ok danke hab das Problem gefunden. Durch das Update war die Falsche Java Version eingestellt.


----------

